# A couple breaks...



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2017)

Just a couple of breaks from today. 4" for the speed break. 14" for the power break. I've done heavier breaks in both categories, but I don't feel like I'm as strong as I was pre-cancer. Given that as recently as July I needed help to walk to the bathroom, I thought these were acceptable.


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2017)

Looked good to me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Buka (Nov 12, 2017)

Heh, heh, heh...he's still being The Dog.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2017)

Buka said:


> Heh, heh, heh...he's still being The Dog.



Woof woof. Grrrrrrrrrr. Woof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

